# Event Management in UAE



## MartinFullard (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi all

I'm currently looking for work in Events Management in Abu Dhabi (primarily) or Dubai. Does anyone know who the best companies are to apply to? I've done lots of job searches but nothing is really coming up!

Thanks!


----------

